
Storage/fetching/streaming service Put.io launches - makmanalp
http://put.io/
======
roboneal
I'm not sure if they gain much traction without some sort of "free" account
level (say 50M or less).

Not even a video demo or trial account.

------
paul9290
I use YouTube on my iphone to queue up and listen to songs I want to hear. TO
find songs I want to hear while driving I speak into Google, "Artist, Song,
Youtube," to bring up the result, click & listen.

You can find some decent quality sounding versions of songs you want to hear;
albeit some are crappy quality too. You can later access those songs in your
YouTube iPhone app history.

This put.io sounds cool, but for me I dont download mp3s anymore and when I
had a hard drive full of them I did upload them once to streamload.com but
that took forever.

Good luck!

------
aquark
Putting the number of 'slots' available on the signup page is interesting. I
wonder what the rationale for this is ... and it lets you infer what rate of
signups they are getting (assuming it isn't just a marketing gimmick).

The fact that premium is just twice the pro limits but costs slightly more
than 2x premium stands out as a little odd. Why not offer incremental storage
capacity in the same way as bandwidth?

------
pieter
I wonder what the legal implications of this are. Here in the NL, downloading
movies/music is legal, but uploading can cause you trouble. If put.io seeds a
movie torrent for you, can you get into trouble?

~~~
aquinn
from their faq

Your files are your business. We do not log your location, isp or ip address.

[http://help.put.io/faqs/security-privacy/is-putio-
reliable-s...](http://help.put.io/faqs/security-privacy/is-putio-reliable-
secure-and-confidential)

~~~
pieter
That's not really an answer (and, btw, not really honest -- location, isp and
ip don't matter if they have your email address). Just because something can't
be tracked doesn't mean it's legal.

~~~
Joel_Tannenbaum
Actually, it's hard to be caught when nothing is public.

------
dgreensp
Their "speedtest.bin" file downloads at 175 KB/s for me on my 2 MB/s
connection, so no deal. Granted I'm in Australia, but using Rapidshare or
Usenet directly I can max out my connection.

~~~
andri
From Europe/Estonia it was roughly 5--6MiB/s. They definitely have the width,
it's just the distance that matters in this case.

------
jawngee
This is pretty awesome.

I slapped together a private solution on slicehost that pretty much does the
same thing, but this is much cheaper.

It'll be good until it gets shutdown.

~~~
jawngee
PS. I wish it did Usenet though.

------
meroliph
A word of warning: their servers are in Europe, so if you happen to be far
from the Netherlands, it might be slow.

